# Interested In This Skiff Life (From Louisiana)



## Dschouest42 (Jul 12, 2017)

Hello all,
Im a kayak angler over here in Louisiana. Ive written for YakOutlaws, an online publication for all things kayak fishing.
In recent months, with drama in our local kayak community and after spending more and more time on my father's Key West (going offshore for snapper and to the barrier islands for big redfish and trout), I have decided that I want to get into microskiffs. I miss being able to go far and wide, and not working my tail off for redfish or trout. 
A buddy of mine has been on and on about Gheenoes for months. After looking over them, they seem like a skiff's version of a basic kayak: a blank slate that you can mod and fix up any way you want. The 13 foot high side is appealing to me due to the size, but the Classic 15 is also something Im interested in due to the transom.
Im here to learn, do research, and once I do decide on a skiff, to contribute to the conversation and maybe begin writing bout it.
Looking forward to making new friends, new memories, and breaking in a new boat!


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Dschouest42 said:


> Hello all,
> Im a kayak angler over here in Louisiana. Ive written for YakOutlaws, an online publication for all things kayak fishing.
> In recent months, with drama in our local kayak community and after spending more and more time on my father's Key West (going offshore for snapper and to the barrier islands for big redfish and trout), I have decided that I want to get into microskiffs. I miss being able to go far and wide, and not working my tail off for redfish or trout.
> A buddy of mine has been on and on about Gheenoes for months. After looking over them, they seem like a skiff's version of a basic kayak: a blank slate that you can mod and fix up any way you want. The 13 foot high side is appealing to me due to the size, but the Classic 15 is also something Im interested in due to the transom.
> ...


Welcome.

I've been down that kayak path, and don't miss it a bit.

If you're going to get a boat that requires a trailer then you may as well get an LT 25

http://www.customgheenoe.com/boat-models/lt25/#/1/2


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Dschouest42 said:


> Hello all,
> Im a kayak angler over here in Louisiana. Ive written for YakOutlaws, an online publication for all things kayak fishing.
> In recent months, with drama in our local kayak community and after spending more and more time on my father's Key West (going offshore for snapper and to the barrier islands for big redfish and trout), I have decided that I want to get into microskiffs. I miss being able to go far and wide, and not working my tail off for redfish or trout.
> A buddy of mine has been on and on about Gheenoes for months. After looking over them, they seem like a skiff's version of a basic kayak: a blank slate that you can mod and fix up any way you want. The 13 foot high side is appealing to me due to the size, but the Classic 15 is also something Im interested in due to the transom.
> ...


You're not kidding about the kayak club. It's sad to see what they have become. 

I know someone that wants to get rid of their 15'4'', he's supposed to be bringing it over this week to service the BF20. It's a cool little skiff, I'll see what he wants for it.


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

Glad to see you on this forum bud. I'll keep an eye out around here for Gheenoes/skiffs popping up for sale.


----------



## noahvale (May 24, 2016)

I had a 13' Gheenoe. It did not work for me, I'm just too big. A small aluminum flat set up right can be a great boat, but with all things boating, it is a study in compromise. Small and skinny is great, but you will be limited in were you can go.
Let me know the next time you come to PAC and you can go with me and see what my little skiff can do. I had a blast on the edges of Lake Chien this past weekend.


----------



## Dschouest42 (Jul 12, 2017)

Thanks for the input everyone! I have decided on the Super 16. It has the options I like, adequate storage, and I can put myself and my father in it no problem!


----------

